# Backyard Woodpeckers



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Red head’s seem to like to chase the other birds away from the maple with the suet on it. Have not seen it eat from suet yet however.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Seeing red headed woodpecker daily. Goes across street to power pole, then drops to grass to eat something. Web says they will eat corn. I’ll have to put some in our front yard.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

We have a nesting pair of pileated woodpeckers for the second year now behind the house. See a few of the red headed woodpeckers as well


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

We have 2 of the biggies hanging around. A few moments ago one latched onto the open window and peeked in at us. The other was snacking on suet.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Been feeding birds for years where I live on the Little Manistee River. Was on my deck today had as many as 6 hairy woodpeckers, just as many Downey woodpeckers, a family of red headed woodpeckers, several red bellied woodpeckers a pileated across the river as well as many other birds including an elusive grown creeper.

I have a pair of yellow bellied sapsuckers on the maple trees in my front yard I see often and lots of flickers in the neighborhood but they don't come to the feeder.

This morning i picked off a red squirrel and while I was quietly sitting on my deck an eagle swooped in and started eating him. I got my phone out and called my wife who was in the house, but my voice spooked him and he left with the squirrel lol. It's been g great day.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Not for that squirrel....


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Having the house sided that last two weeks by one man has scattered the flock. Did see a red headed WP this am before the hammering began. And this one flew up to the suet hanging under
the front porch roof. Getting closer and braver.


----------

